# Milan, esonerata Carolina Morace



## Willy Wonka (13 Maggio 2019)

Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile. 

Seguono aggiornamenti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2019)

Via tutti i raccomandati mirabelliani. Buon segnale.


----------



## sacchino (13 Maggio 2019)

Ma non voleva allenare la prima squadra?


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Metteranno lei in prima squadra e Gattuso nel Milan femminiello?


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Ma non aveva fatto bene? Comunque ogni volta che viene allontanato una qualsiasi persona portata da Mirabelli è solo che un bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Maggio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva fatto bene? Comunque ogni volta che viene allontanato una qualsiasi persona portata da Mirabelli è solo che un bene.



Per come pompavano questa squadra, tanto fumo e poco arrosto.


----------



## Manue (13 Maggio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva fatto bene? Comunque ogni volta che viene allontanato una qualsiasi persona portata da Mirabelli è solo che un bene.



Non si è qualificata neanche per la champions...


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2019)

Ma che serve la squadra femminile? A me onestamente non interessa nulla...


----------



## Capitan T (13 Maggio 2019)

la Morace (ottimo coach femminile) con una delle squadre migliori del panorama calcistico italiano femminile, non è riuscita a vincere nulla(ne qualificarsi in CL). Quindi probabilmente obbiettivi non centrati + scelta dalla vecchia proprietà (che NON vuol dire che sia scarsa, anzi la Morace è tutt altro che inesperta e inadatta) fanno sì che la separazione fosse la scelta più giusta! (Speriamo si adotti la stessa politica con la prima squadra)


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva fatto bene? Comunque ogni volta che viene allontanato una qualsiasi persona portata da Mirabelli è solo che un bene.



Il Milan femminile ha ereditato praticamente l'ossatura del Brescia che era una delle squadre femminili migliori d'italia, più qualche rinforzo.
Ha fallito l'accesso alla champions.

Poi qualcuno ha dubbi sulla fine che farà Gattuso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Assunta con motivazioni valide dal nostro ex DS..."è l'unica che conosco"


----------



## sette (13 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Il Milan femminile ha ereditato praticamente l'ossatura del Brescia che era una delle squadre femminili migliori d'italia, più qualche rinforzo.
> Ha fallito l'accesso alla champions.
> 
> Poi qualcuno ha dubbi sulla fine che farà Gattuso.



Vedremo


----------



## Garrincha (13 Maggio 2019)

La Morace è stata voluta da Gattuso che ne fece il nome a Mirabelli, non è stata portata dal DS che prese in pratica la prima disponibile


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Era una scelta del milan che fu.
Ottima notizia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non si è qualificata neanche per la champions...



Vabbè, si è giocata lo scudetto all'ultima giornata. Poi erano in 3 in 2 punti ed è arrivata terza, appena fuori dai 2 punti che qualificano per la CL.

Non ha fatto malissimo.

Fatta fuori perchè legata alla vecchia dirigenza. Ci stà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che serve la squadra femminile? A me onestamente non interessa nulla...



Questo è un a considerazione personale.

In USA il 90% delle ragazze che fa sport gioca a calcio. E' considerato uno sport femminile e gli USA hanno oltre 20 milioni di tesserate (per dire in Italia gli uomini tesserati sono meno di 2 milioni).

Il calcio femminile è destinato ad esplodere avendo una tale base di praticanti a livello mondiale.

In Italia siamo ai primi passi nella diffusione femminile di questo sport (25.000 tesserate contro le oltre 200.000 della Germania). Ma entrare a pieno titolo nello sviluppo di questo sport mi sembra che, oltre a rispettare una richiesta regolamentare, una cosa lungimirante e di prospettiva.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Assunta con motivazioni valide dal nostro ex DS..."è l'unica che conosco"



Ahahaha me lo ricordo...che figura di melma colossale!


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2019)

bene,ora tocca a giunti che è finito sull'orlo della retrocessione con la primavera.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo è un a considerazione personale.
> 
> In USA il 90% delle ragazze che fa sport gioca a calcio. E' considerato uno sport femminile e gli USA hanno oltre 20 milioni di tesserate (per dire in Italia gli uomini tesserati sono meno di 2 milioni).
> 
> ...



il "calcio femminile",anniluce distante per tecnica e competizione,ha più o meno successo nei paesi in cui il calcio fa schifo.
unica eccezione appunto l'hai nominata: la Germania,ma ci sono ragioni storiche e politiche che hanno portato a questo una generazione fa.
basta dire che quando fanno la champions nessuno ne abbia minimamente idea.
da noi non prenderà mai piede,è inutile che sky acquisti i diritti.
sarà un investimento flop,come quando con del piero e soci volevano puntare sul calcio in india.
la lega femminile era legata al calcio dilettantistico figurati.
non puoi andare contro le tradizioni consolidate fingendo con questa stolta molta del politicamente corretto che ogni sport possa essere disputato da entrambi i sessi ad alto livello.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2019)

E per la controparte maschile che aspettano?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha me lo ricordo...che figura di melma colossale!



Una perla di sincerità mista ad ignoranza che rendeva bene l'idea del soggetto..

Mirabelli si è giocato davvero male l'occasione della vita...stavo preparando giusto un thread sul suo fallimento ma non ho mai tempo di scriverlo correttamente


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, si è giocata lo scudetto all'ultima giornata. Poi erano in 3 in 2 punti ed è arrivata terza, appena fuori dai 2 punti che qualificano per la CL.
> 
> Non ha fatto malissimo.
> 
> Fatta fuori perchè legata alla vecchia dirigenza. Ci stà.



Juve e fiorentina hanno allestito un programma che parte dalle giovanili per creare delle giovani calciatrici e consolidare una squadra nel tempo.
Il milan invece ha acquisito il titolo del brescia e alla squadra già esistente sono stati aggiunti dei rinforzi importanti.
Morale della favola : la squadra più pronta a vincere subito in teoria doveva esser il milan e invece nell'ultimo mese sono arrivate due cocenti delusioni in coppa italia e in campionato (superati perfino dalla fiorentina).
Ecco perchè la Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Maggio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E per la controparte maschile che aspettano?



Evidentemente la fine del campionato


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una perla di sincerità mista ad ignoranza che rendeva bene l'idea del soggetto..
> 
> Mirabelli si è giocato davvero male l'occasione della vita...stavo preparando giusto un thread sul suo fallimento ma non ho mai tempo di scriverlo correttamente



Anche perché per tutte le boiate che ha fatto ci vorrebbero 3/4 anni per scrivere sto thread


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una perla di sincerità mista ad ignoranza che rendeva bene l'idea del soggetto..
> 
> Mirabelli si è giocato davvero male l'occasione della vita...stavo preparando giusto un thread sul suo fallimento ma non ho mai tempo di scriverlo correttamente





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Anche perché per tutte le boiate che ha fatto ci vorrebbero 3/4 anni per scrivere sto thread



Figuriamoci, ci vorrebbe un'opera monumentale e non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Capitan T (13 Maggio 2019)

Ragas, ma per chi si lamenta, se non vi piace non guardate ahah
Che poi se le vostre figlie volessero giocare a calcio, non vi piacerebbe vederle in futuro in un top club?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una perla di sincerità mista ad ignoranza che rendeva bene l'idea del soggetto..
> 
> Mirabelli si è giocato davvero male l'occasione della vita...stavo preparando giusto un thread sul suo fallimento ma non ho mai tempo di scriverlo correttamente



Ti scongiuro in ginocchio, non farlo ... non voglio spappolarmi il fegato a leggere i commenti di coloro che ancora lo sostengono.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Metteranno lei in prima squadra e Gattuso nel Milan femminiello?



Non sono sicuro di quale dei due sia il Milan femminiello


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti scongiuro in ginocchio, non farlo ... non voglio spappolarmi il fegato a leggere i commenti di coloro che ancora lo sostengono.



ahahahahhhaah!! è Vero!!

Eh il progetto...

Oh, io all'inizio l'ho pure difeso..ma dopo 2 stagioni è evidente che TUTTI i suoi colpi sono stati in qualche modo un flop (si salva solo Kessie)


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan attraverso il proprio sito ufficiale, Carolina Morace è stata sollevata dall'incarico di allenatore della prima squadra femminile.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Il calcio femminile è poco conosciuto, anche dagli addetti ai lavori stessi, figuriamoci a Mirabelli. La Morace è stata messa li perchè è obiettivamente la calciatrice italiana più famosa di sempre, probabilmente anche la più forte. 

Ora metteranno li qualcuno probabilmente veramente bravo a guidare la squadra il prossimo anno.


----------



## Wildbone (13 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> il "calcio femminile",anniluce distante per tecnica e competizione,ha più o meno successo nei paesi in cui il calcio fa schifo.
> unica eccezione appunto l'hai nominata: la Germania,ma ci sono ragioni storiche e politiche che hanno portato a questo una generazione fa.
> basta dire che quando fanno la champions nessuno ne abbia minimamente idea.
> da noi non prenderà mai piede,è inutile che sky acquisti i diritti.
> ...



Bella stupidata che hai scritto.
L'alto livello è unico per ogni categoria. Non è che l'alto livello nel calcio femminile sia quello top di quello maschile.
Pretendere che il calcio femminile raggiunga il livello maschile per essere considerato accettabile è miope e retrogrado. Se non ti piace o non ti interessa, non guardarlo né seguirlo, però non arrogarti il diritto di dire che sia uno sport anti-tradizione o che non possa essere disputato da entrambi i sessi ad alto livello, perché è un'idiozia. Semplicemente, il calcio femminile è più recente e deve fare ancora tutta la "gavetta" per raggiungere - a livello strutturale, mica di velocità di gioco - quello maschile. Ma è solo un bene che le cose si stiano muovendo. E il politicamente corretto non c'entra proprio nulla, anzi, è la giustificazione di chi non ha alcuna argomentazione, tipo quelli che ti insultano dandoti del "buonista". Cioè davvero nel 2019 c'è ancora gente che salta su a dire "questa cosa una donna non la può fare" o "lo sport praticato da una donna è uno schifo rispetto a quello maschile" o anche solo "l'evoluzione di uno sport è contro tradizioni consolidate"?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ahahahahhhaah!! è Vero!!
> 
> Eh il progetto...
> 
> Oh, io all'inizio l'ho pure difeso..ma dopo 2 stagioni è evidente che TUTTI i suoi colpi sono stati in qualche modo un flop (si salva solo Kessie)



Kessie sono mesi che pare remare contro, anche a Firenze partita inguardabile. Per me è da cedere prima di subito e riscattare Baka. Due come loro a centrocampo non possono giocare insieme, mettiamo Tonali come playmaker vicino a Baka.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Bella stupidata che hai scritto.
> L'alto livello è unico per ogni categoria. Non è che l'alto livello nel calcio femminile sia quello top di quello maschile.
> Pretendere che il calcio femminile raggiunga il livello maschile per essere considerato accettabile è miope e retrogrado. Se non ti piace o non ti interessa, non guardarlo né seguirlo, però non arrogarti il diritto di dire che sia uno sport anti-tradizione o che non possa essere disputato da entrambi i sessi ad alto livello, perché è un'idiozia. Semplicemente, il calcio femminile è più recente e deve fare ancora tutta la "gavetta" per raggiungere - a livello strutturale, mica di velocità di gioco - quello maschile. Ma è solo un bene che le cose si stiano muovendo. E il politicamente corretto non c'entra proprio nulla, anzi, è la giustificazione di chi non ha alcuna argomentazione, tipo quelli che ti insultano dandoti del "buonista". Cioè davvero nel 2019 c'è ancora gente che salta su a dire "questa cosa una donna non la può fare" o "lo sport praticato da una donna è uno schifo rispetto a quello maschile" o anche solo "l'evoluzione di uno sport è contro tradizioni consolidate"?



non è assolutamente un'idiozia,ma la realtà.
il livello tecnico mediamente è molto più basso e questo non è accettabile se vuoi avere visibilità.
la competizione interna è di gran lunga meno serrata.
non ho espresso un parere personale,a me sono indifferenti se proprio vuoi saperlo.

non ho detto che non lo possa fare,infatti sono tanti anni che ci giocano senza che nessuno l'abbia mai vietato.
diverso è raccontare di qualità o pretendere di essere dei precursori di qualcosa in espansione,vantarsi di puntare sul calcio femminile come fece tavecchio dopo la sua gaffe.
questa è una palese illusione


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo è un a considerazione personale.
> 
> In USA il 90% delle ragazze che fa sport gioca a calcio. E' considerato uno sport femminile e gli USA hanno oltre 20 milioni di tesserate (per dire in Italia gli uomini tesserati sono meno di 2 milioni).
> 
> ...



E poi sarà gusto personale il calcio femminile mi diverte molto di più

E in più hanno un etica nel gioco che i maschi non hanno


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è assolutamente un'idiozia,ma la realtà.
> il livello tecnico mediamente è molto più basso e questo non è accettabile se vuoi avere visibilità.
> la competizione interna è di gran lunga meno serrata.
> non ho espresso un parere personale,a me sono indifferenti se proprio vuoi saperlo.
> ...



Il problema vero è che nel calcio femminile in Italia, rispetto agli altri paesi europei sviluppati, non c'è il professionismo. Quindi è ovvio che il livello sia più basso, per ovvi motivi. Diventasse professionista sono convinto nel giro di 5-10 anni ci sarebbero calciatrici italiane famose e brave pure da noi. Ora quelle poche veramente di livello vanno all'estero, dove appunto gli viene riconosciuta a 360 gradi la professione, si allenano in un certo modo, tutti i giorni, con grandi strutture.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2019)

aggiungo giusto una cosa e poi chiudo
per curiosità ero andato a guardare i filmati della nazionale femminile di calcio,visto che si parlava della sua "storica" qualificazione al mondiale.
io seguo il calcio locale dalla lega pro in giù in maniera approfondita e quello che ho visto nei filmati si discosta di poco,non sto parlando della fisicità ovviamente ma di tutto il prodotto offerto sia come tecnica sia come tattica.
legare la lega femminile al calcio dilettantistico era la scelta migliore.

guardando i filmati uno tira l'altro e finisci alle altre nazionali,non è che migliori chissà quanto la situazione anzi molte nazionali sono anche peggio.
vedi scene imbarazzanti con troppi elementi goffi,mancanza di tecnica di base,scelte avventate etc
c'è sempre il filmato dove evidenziano quella bravina che fa una bella azione da goal,sempre nello standard del "calcio femminile",e pazienza che nella stessa squadre altre siano scarsissime.
non è un prodotto appetibile,non si può prendere in giro l'intelligenza della gente raccontandolo diversamente.
detto questo,uno è libero di seguirlo ugualmente per svariati motivi o giusto per tifare passando il tempo

poi hanno iniziato a voler stravolgere la realtà per questioni politiche di mero consenso nella governance.
allora ai corsi di coverciano mettono le quote rosa,non so quanti voi ne siano al corrente.
i club devono avere la squadra al femminile specie i big per trainare il sistema,i diritti su sky,il premio al femminile,la scuola calcio deve accettare pure le bambine per forza,la quota rosa alla fifa christillin amica di agnelli messa da tavecchio,i social che danno più visibilità etc
tutto questo è stato calato dall'alto e dispiace che le stesse atlete siano state strumentalizzate tacendo per opportunismo nei loro rappresentanti,non c'è alcun merito in quello avvenuto negli ultimissimi anni.
non c'è alcuna presa di coscienza,è solo qualcosa deciso a tavolino peraltro curiosamente quasi solo da uomini il che è tutto dire quanto sia strumentale e poco reale l'interesse di fondo.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ahahahahhhaah!! è Vero!!
> 
> Eh il progetto...
> 
> Oh, io all'inizio l'ho pure difeso..ma dopo 2 stagioni è evidente che TUTTI i suoi colpi sono stati in qualche modo un flop (si salva solo Kessie)



Ma guarda, sono come te, all'inizio anch'io lo sostenevo, perché c'era entusiasmo e il beneficio del dubbio. Sentimenti di un tifoso positivo. Poi ovviamente la solita pubblicità di parte che ne decantava le lodi come uomo "pratico", gran viaggiatore e sempre sul pezzo, sul campo. Credo che sia perfettamente umano e normale nutrire fiducia e benevolenza, anche a dispetto di un personaggio apparentemente burbero e poco diplomatico. Poi, vabbé ... e niente, archiviamo pure questa.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Maggio 2019)

E pensare che qualcuno la voleva al posto di Gattuso. Saremmo finiti dalla padella alla brace...


----------



## Igniorante (13 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Evidentemente la fine del campionato



E fanno male, il somaro doveva essere a spasso già da dopo il derby


----------



## Raryof (13 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, ci vorrebbe un'opera monumentale e non ne vale la pena.



Una casa editrice..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> aggiungo giusto una cosa e poi chiudo
> per curiosità ero andato a guardare i filmati della nazionale femminile di calcio,visto che si parlava della sua "storica" qualificazione al mondiale.
> io seguo il calcio locale dalla lega pro in giù in maniera approfondita e quello che ho visto nei filmati si discosta di poco,non sto parlando della fisicità ovviamente ma di tutto il prodotto offerto sia come tecnica sia come tattica.
> legare la lega femminile al calcio dilettantistico era la scelta migliore.
> ...



Quoto tutto, compreso i post precedenti. 
Chi non se ne accorge è ingenuo o forse vota +Europa/PD 

Vorrei proprio vedere su Sky, gli ascolti che fanno ste partite.


----------



## Boomer (13 Maggio 2019)

Bene. Chiunque sia stato scelto da Miraminchia e Falsone deve sparire dal Milan.


----------

